# Does your pups get Christmas Presents?



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Does everyone buy presents for their pups for Christmas?

We have always bought for our dogs for Christmas since I was a kid. I was talking to a friend yesterday and she thought it was so strange that I buy Jaxx Christmas presents. So I wondered how many of you do the same as me? I actually wrap them too (without tape) and let Jaxx tear them open while we watch.

On a side note we went to Dallas last night (hubby got tickets for free from work to go see the Mavericks play) so I stopped into Petco because we do not have one here. I started on Jaxx's Christmas presents because they were on clearance. Now if I can fight temptation and wait until Christmas to give them to him.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be my first Christmas with Laska and Karma I bought them a bunch of things: a purse, some toys and some other things I don't remember plus I will buy them some buddy belts and more toys, I will wrap some but not all.

The way I see it is: I HAVE to buy things for my husband's family even if I don't want to, why shouldn't I buy my babies presents? They deserve it more and it makes me happy too.


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

Hehe I do  My two each have a stocking, their own little Christmas tree with clay pawprint ornaments they made.. and I hide their presents until Christmas day. I get very into it  join the club!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

We've always bought the dogs presents. Nothing major, a couple bone and toys. I've also realized since I got Toby that I have given him so much more stuff than any dog I've ever had. None of my dogs have ever had a wardrobe like Toby or as many toys as Toby or a car seat, etc. I guess I never really had the urge until I had a dog that was all mine. And Toby is so little and loveable I just want to spoil him. 

Toby got his big present early. A snoozer car seat. Other than that he will probably get one outfit and a few toys. That's it. Same for Rocky. Lilly will get a few dog toys and a new leash and collar since she hates clothes. 

All three dogs have stockings, well Toby's is here, but it will be coming with us to Florida. They will get some homemade dog treats and bully sticks in those. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Of course I do!! Haha! I usually get them outfits, collars, toys, treats, whatever I can get my hands on! Actually this year on Black Friday, I bought them lots of clothes from Wooflink, a bike basket, carseat, bed, a collar for Lola, and Mohawk hoodies on etsy! I think they're done now!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I always have too, but with Odie it's a little out of control. She gets presents from us, my parent's and Mike's Mom. This year she's getting a dog couch, a car seat and a couple of sweaters from us. Still have a little bit of shopping to do for little things and I still need to knit her an alpaca sweater. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I always have too, but with Odie it's a little out of control. She gets presents from us, my parent's and Mike's Mom. This year she's getting a dog couch, a car seat and a couple of sweaters from us. Still have a little bit of shopping to do for little things and I still need to knit her an alpaca sweater.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


My mom buys for Jaxx too. To her it isn't different than if I had a child. She knows that it is probable I won't ever have children so she calls Jaxx her little grandkid that she hasn't met.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> My mom buys for Jaxx too. To her it isn't different than if I had a child. She knows that it is probable I won't ever have children so she calls Jaxx her little grandkid that she hasn't met.


My mom boys for Toby too. I will likely have children one day but I'm only 22 and want to finish school and start my career first. She's not patient so Toby is her grandson. Plus, we lived with them for the first 7 months I had Toby, so both my parents and my sister are attached. My dad hates that he's "grandpa"- he says he's far to young for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think here you will find it MUCH more the norm. 

We tell the girl's happy birthday and they get a snack/treat (they do not typically get a lot of treats) on their birthday and for Christmas something small. Our house is positively littered with blankets, dog beds, toys, dishes, antlers and we have enough harnesses and leads for 6 dogs.

We will buy and take some things to the shelter (I operated the same with my skin kids). 

I just happened to see that I had 3 new antlers in my stash so guess who will be getting antlers for Christmas?? haha! 

They already get ZP, the best medical care, chiropractic, acupuncture, herbal meds/supplements, more clothes than any of them really care to wear, in-home training, appointments with behaviorists and more. We do not go crazy at holidays for them because they already have whatever one would call past plenty!


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

This is my first Xmas with Romeo, I've already bought soooo much for him, and zero for any of my human family yet! lol. People are harder to buy for, I have a feeling everyone will be getting vouchers/chocolate/wine. x


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

This is Rolo's first christmas too, I've got him a stocking with the usual chewy treats and squeaky toy etc, and squeaky Christmas pud and cracker. I may get him some other bits if I see anything nice on my travels!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I do pet gifts for all of my babies. Nothing super pricey unfortunately since with so many, plus normal christmas gifts for the humans, I can't afford huge things for every single one of them. So far this year we have-

Douglas- A skineez fox he picked out
Ferrets- A toy each
Rats- A new chewy toy
Mice- Box houses and millet (they got flying saucer wheels last year!)
Teshi the bird- 4 new toys
Cats- a kitty "stocking"
Lulu (my other dog)- I am going to get her a big bone and maybe a new collar.

I wrap things for the pets who will open them and I do stockings for each species, individual stockings for the dog and ferrets and horsey. Everyone gets special food on holidays, like turkey or apples or a liver or wet food or something. Again varies by species what they can have but they are all spoiled, even the spiders are getting fed christmas morning so they have something.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

As usual, Ive spent more on my girls for Christmas than I did on the rest of the family!! 

They have new toys and loads of treats. Some of their older toys that they dont really play with anymore will be donated along with the treats they cant have (they won a load recently at a show) to one of the local dog rescues.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I usually don't but last year I got her a little sock monkey with tiny candy canes. This year I've decided to get her a new diva collar & name tag & my kids hung a stocking for her. She doesn't really need anything. I'm always getting her something. Oh, I forgot that my hubby built me a Chiferobe for her last Christmas.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ever since I was a child, all of our dog's through the years, got a Christmas gift, even my Dad's hunting dog. This will be Ike's first Christmas, I am so excited because he loves all types of toys. My Terrier only likes balls, my Pug Sadie only likes monkeys (stuffed) but Ike is so happy with their toys and his.


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes!!! This will be my first Christmas with a puppy (I have cats) I always get them their own ornament for the tree. I also get them their own stocking and presents for under the treat (treats) they go crazy playing in the wrapping paper. I can't wait for this year to see Otis's reaction to all of the fuss 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I went crazy... And honestly it is hard for me to resist not buying anything else! I am considering buying one more dress from pigeonsheep and a new carrier from pet fly. 

I have already bought two dresses and one shirt from Elaina. Four toys for Tiki and five toys for Leo. Pig ears, bully sticks, and antlers. They each have a Christmas stocking and I wrap some gifts for under the tree!  

They are my fur babies. I don't have children of my own so they get spoiled! But they love it and so do I!!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

DEFINITLEY! thats the highlight of the year for me, doggie SHOPPING!!! i even celebrate there bdays and buy them birthday gifts. Oh, and they have there own little christmas tree where there gifts are all wrapped up and sitting under 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

everyday is xmas for my furballs  they often get somethin new weekly lol  whether it be treats or toys or clothes!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

This will be Kalisee's first Christmas and I am looking forward to filling her little stocking with goodies. Things are financially tight this year, it probably wont be much, but Santa is going to visit her too no matter what. I had another dog a few years ago and he used to get gifts every Christmas he was alive. 

I do not think it is strange at all. Our pets are part of our family. I think it is strange not to include them when Santa visits.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey is the only person i am buying for this year, so im going to spoil her! 

I've already bought her some new clothes - a couple of coats (winter and waterproof), a Christmas hoodie, a new party dress  
Shes got lots of treats too - scalp, lung, tripe, etc etc! I am going to wrap these up with the paper loose so she can sniff them  she will go mad for them hehe. 
Plus i want to get her some new soft squeaky toys, she has broken the squeak in all her others!


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

Growing up our dogs always had their own stockings and gifts-usually a really big bone and some toys. I'm not buying for Frida or Langston (our kitty) because my mom gets WAY into it still! And this year Frida and I will be at my parents'. Langston typically gets a package from "Nana". I have, however, already gotten something for my brother's dog!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Of corse! This will be Percy's first Christmas. Already got lots of toys, treats and chews for him and his "sister" Gracie the labrador. Just need to wrap them up! I even got presents for my rats and goldfish.


----------



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

Always! Generally a new sweater and some special treats that they don't usually get during the year. They are so spoiled!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

I dont buy for clyde anymore, He doesnt like bones or toys anymore but at one time he had his own stocking and I would put treats in it for him


----------

